# Skeen 8.0 Rahmengröße ?



## jonson123 (2. August 2012)

Hallo,

Will mir 2013 ein Radon Skeen 8.0 bestellen.
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch schon so ein Rad der meine Körpermaße in etwa hat:

181cm groß
schrittlänge 90 cm

Ich würde eher zum 18" tendieren- würde sich das ausgehen mit der Sattelstützenlänge ?

gruß
joe


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. August 2012)

Hi Joe,

die Kollegen aus dem Radverkauf würden Dir aus der Ferne das 20" empfehlen, da es bei deiner Größe echt knapp werden könnte. Aber davon mal ganz abgesehen, ist das Skeen 8.0 komplett ausverkauft. Das Skeen Carbon 8.0 ist noch zu haben und heute Tagesartikel bei bike-discount.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58353/skeen-carbon-8-0.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. August 2012)

Ich fahre zwar ein Slide, aber bei 183 und 89 ein 20". Eigentlich liege ich bei 19", aber dann müßte ich den Sattel so weit rausziehen (und bei 18" erst recht) das man automatisch sehr weit nach hinten sitzt (zu weit), das kann man auch mit dem schieben des Sattels nach vorne nicht mehr kompensieren. Ich bin einige 18" und 19" bei Händlern im Umkreis gefahren und hatte die Geometrie verglichen. Die Oberrohrlänge von 60cm bei meinen Maßen (so wie Du, lange Beine, kurzer Oberkörper) solltest Du nicht überschreiten. Dazu ein 90mm Vorbau (Serie beim Slide) paßt perfekt. Ich habe mal testweise den Lenker 20mm zu mir montiert (70mm Vorbau), dann saß ich komplett zusammengepreßt, das war nix. Leider brauchen wir beide aufgrund der Schrittlänge ein 20" und aufgrund des kurzen Oberkörpers ein 18". Sowas muß noch erfunden werden 
Ich bin zufrieden mit dem 20", dann lieber einen kürzeren Vorbau und den Sattel etwas nach vorne schieben.


----------



## Sepp290579 (3. August 2012)

Würde auch auf jeden Fall ein 20er nehmen 
Fahre mit 188 und 94er Schrittlänge ein Skeen in XL und es passt gut. Hatte früher ein 20er MTB und musste immer den Sattel so weit rausziehen, dass ich ne zu extreme Überhöhung hatte. Dann echt lieber nen kürzeren Vorbau und gut ist.


----------

